# WLAN-Modem



## mauler (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute ich bin seit heute neu im Forum und habe gleich ein Problem.
Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Notebook zugelegt und habe mir auch gleich ein DSL  WLAN-Modem 200 von Arcor gekauft und Angeschlossen hatte bis vor 2 Tagen auch eine Internetverbindung sprich es war alles richtig angeschlossen und nun bekomme ich keine Verbindung mehr Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bißchen helfen könnt das Problem ist leider das ich mich nicht so richtig mit Fachwörtern auskenne.


----------



## Remme (25. Januar 2008)

Aber ein Lan-Verbindung, sprich eine W-Lan Verbindung zum Router hast du?


----------



## mauler (25. Januar 2008)

Ja eine Lan-Verbindungzum PC habe ich wenn du das meinst? Wie gesagt mein Notebook hatte auch eine Verbindung zum Modem gehabt nur erkennt das Notebook mein Modem nicht mehr bzw. die Modems die Angezeigt werden davon ist nicht meins dabei und das von jetzt auf gleich schon merkwürdig!
                                                                                       mfg Michael


----------



## Remme (25. Januar 2008)

Versuch mal den ein firmwareupdate deines W-Lan-Routers und dann einmal wlan ausschalten und wieder anschalten. Kann wichtig dabei ist das die Funktion SSID sichtbar eingeschaltet ist. So habe ich das Problem bei meinen Telekom-Router gelöst.


----------

